# SCOPES



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I offered this to a forum memeber earlier today, and thought I would pass it along to everyone. If anyone is needing a new scope, I will sale them at $25 over actual cost, plus freight and tax. I will be placing and order either Monday, or Tuesday of next week. I was offered some visitors pass by a couple of friends on ther hunting lease, and decided to go hunting this year. I am ordering one for myself to fit the new rifle. If anyone is interested just send me a PM with what you are looking for and I will get back with you on the price.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Tim, What can you get one of these for??

http://www.opticsplanet.net/zeiss-45-14x44mm-conquest-rifle-scope1.html


----------

